# Mac OS X 10.0.1 Update Available



## mehtajr (Apr 13, 2001)

Just ran Software Update for a goof, and after it updated software update itself (to version 1.3.1), it told me to run it again, as more updates may be available.

Lo and behold, the Mac OS 10.0.1 Update is now there. I'm downloading it now. It notes "support for iTunes, improved USB compatibility, as well as stability and performance improvements."

Just thought that might be of interest if you hadn't noticed it already...

::Begin addendum::

Just finished installing the update. About this Mac lists the current build as 4L13 (I seem to recall reading a bit about it on MOSR). I may be dumb, but I can't find any documentation that the update installed, so I couldn't say what it actually updates (that and I'm too lazy to look through the console to figure it out).

I did note that the update optimizes the system, updating the prebindings (just like the command line tip that's been floating around lately).

::end addendum::

-jay


----------



## Tigger (Apr 13, 2001)

Yeah, I ran Software Update, and it updated itself to version 1.3.1, just like yours.

Mine just said that the installation was successful, nothing about trying again to get other software. But that is maybe just because I am running German.

But then I try Software Update again, I just see this stupid barberpole and after a minute or something, it just stops and pretends I never clicked it at all.
Restarting and trying again had the same effect.

Update:
Ok, after another restart (Being in OS 9 for a short time), it just changed it mind and worked.  tsts...


----------



## sfish (Apr 14, 2001)

I just installed the update and I must say that X is snappier than it was before without a doubt.  Window resizes are faster in IE and the Finder (see my specs below).  Processes (especially those with lots of image redraws like window movement, resizing, dock swooshing) are faster and less prone to the occasional hiccups in performance I was noticing before the update.

The interesting thing is that I had previously installed the developer tools and then performed the prebinding command posted all over the Internet (MOSR first for my eyes).  This update (4L13) definitely makes the user experience faster and smoother than the prebinding ever did.

All in all I'm very satisfied. 

Now if MS would just fix the d@#n copy/paste problems with IE, I'd be much happier.


----------



## DJ_XTC (Apr 14, 2001)

I keep running software update, after reinstalling build 4k78, and it says it's up to date.  This is after software update updated itself.


OK..   Officially I am now ripping my f**king hair out!!!


any suggestions welcome


----------



## Carlo (Apr 14, 2001)

I must say that apple have done well, I noticed right away that screens load faster and that even when the dock loads at startup its faster. 

Now I updated from osx 10.0.0 with no trouble at all, but if some of you did install the leaked osx update then you need to delete the 10.0.1updater.pkg file from /Library/Reciepts and then run the updater.

cheers


----------



## plaidpjs (Apr 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DJ_XTC _
> *I keep running software update, after reinstalling build 4k78, and it says it's up to date.  This is after software update updated itself.
> 
> 
> ...



If you reinstalled OS X Final over an install of 4L5 or 4L7, then it is possible that it maintained your preferences file or additions in your receipts folder.

First, try deleting all OS X info from the /Library/Receipts folder (the one off of root directory), then log out and back in. Rerun Software Update and you should be in business.

If that didn't work then, second, under /users/username/Library/Preferences/Software Update/ delete all preferences files and restart the system. Then run Software update again.

Ciao


----------



## DJ_XTC (Apr 14, 2001)

I installed the original OSX Final after reformating the drive to HFS+.  I tried both suggestions, and it still does nothing.  I did have 4L5 and 4L7, but there are no traces of it anywhere on the system now.

Is there anything else someone can think of?


Could someone put the update packages on their iDisk?


----------



## gumse (Apr 14, 2001)

As i have reported earlier 90% of the time SoftwareUpdate, Sherlock and Mac Help says that it cannot connect to the net. But I can surf,mail and nfs without problems at the same time.

Anyway, i managed to upgrade "Software Update" , but then I have tried 12 times to download 10.0.1 whith no luck. Needless to say i am "a bit" frustrated.

Can it be downloaded "manually" or can some nice person perhaps put in on their iDisk or something ????  Please !!!


----------



## scruffy (Apr 14, 2001)

Well, I installed it, and as the installer was 'optimizing the system', loginwindow.app crashed, and put me at a login prompt.  Fortunately the install completed, and I did the optimization by hand, but...

in /Library/Receipts there are the files:
10.0.1Update.pkg/, AdditionalPrinterDrivers.pkg/, and SoftwareUpdate131.pkg/ 

but not
10.0.1Update Log.txt, AdditionalPrinterDrivers Log.txt, or SoftwareUpdate131 Log.txt
or whatever

So, while the software is installed, I have no way of knowing <i>what</i> was installed.  The only thing I am sure of is that it replaced my up to date ssh version with an old one (grr).

Could some kind soul attach to a post the appropriate texts?  or mail them to me, mark_frog at mac dot com?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## blb (Apr 14, 2001)

I don't see anything that could be considered a log file anywhere in /Library or /System (looked for anything with txt or [lL]og).  To see what's in the update, however, try doing this in a terminal:

lsbom /Library/Receipts/10.0.1Update.pkg/Contents/Resources/10.0.1Update.bom

to see all the files in the 10.0.1 update; also do the same for the .bom file in the SoftwareUpdate131.pkg directory.


----------



## ITz The MaN (Apr 14, 2001)

> _Originally posted by scruffy _
> *Well, I installed it, and as the installer was 'optimizing the system', loginwindow.app crashed, and put me at a login prompt.  Fortunately the install completed, and I did the optimization by hand, but...
> *



How did you do the optimization by hand? I think mine did the same thing because when I came back to my computer after that long "optimization" I was at the login window, plus I really don't notice any difference on my 300 mhz g3


----------



## iddly (Apr 15, 2001)

i had no problem with updating at all.
the fr ran ok on my g4 3 weeks ago. it ran faster after installing the developer cd and had a speed bump after reinstalling the os 9.1 partition with the cd that came with x. now, after installing 10.1 update, the machine is really fast. the popups in the dock appear immediately when click-holding an icon. classic starts up a lot faster, well it still needs to load the extentions and stuff as before, of course, but there's no more waiting before and after that.
osx runs as fast as os9 on my machine now, and i'm very, very happy!


powermac g4/400/AGP
192 mb ram
2x 6gb hd/ide


----------



## Casey (Apr 15, 2001)

<A href="http://www.idiotsyndicate.org/10-0-1_install_log.txt">here</A> is a list of all the files included in the 10.0.1 update.


----------



## Magill (Apr 15, 2001)

As best I have been able to find out, Apple has not documented what this update does. The most important "undocumented feature" appears to be the re-installation (and activation?) of SSH.
<br>
[Note: you cannot find this from the Finder, only from the Command line, ie terminal window.]
<br>
cd /library/Receipts/10.0.1Update.pkg/Contents/Resources
<br>
There is a file called: 10.0.1Update.bomout
<br>
You can display it with "more 10.0.1Update.bomout". This file is (apparently) the list (BOM= bill of materials) of files and directories modified by the update. Note that some of the entries are each of the nesting levels of the directories. Most of the other files in the directory contain stuff of passing interest, but not real usefulness.
<br>
Also note that the "bom" files is an input data file, not an
ASCII text file like bomout.
<br>
The SSH installation does overwrite the binary SSH installation which was posted on the net. The two are apparently the same version. (OpenSSH 2.5.2 as described in the Stepwise installation instruction article.
<br> 
At the moment, I have not determined if this SSH installation conflicts with Tenon's Xtools installation or not. I assume that it does.


----------



## DJ_XTC (Apr 15, 2001)

Just finally got it to download.....  Finder and the dock are much snappier, and screen redraw seems to have improved as well.  We are on our way to a full blown OS that is accually fast!!!!


----------



## sfish (Apr 15, 2001)

Woo hoo!!!    Welcome to 4L13!


----------



## gumse (Apr 15, 2001)

Finally i got the update. As i mentioned earlier , SoftwareUpdate fails 90% of the time on my G4 500/DP, but when i fund my old modem (remember those?) and hooked it up to my Stealth serial port i succeded..

It works ok, perhaps a bit snappier as mentioned in ealier posts. 

BUT when i again tried my client app that connects to a database server over AppleTalk (not over tcp/ip), in classic it was over 10 times faster than before !!!!

So i think some major improvements in classic apple talk has been added. Nice work.


----------



## scruffy (Apr 15, 2001)

blb - thanks for the tip about lsbom!

itz - <tt>sudo update_prebinding -root /</tt>
there is a little app on versiontracker called XOptimize or some such thing that does that, so I don't have to remember how the command goes


----------



## Laurent LaSalle (Apr 18, 2001)

It is true, the brand new Software Update 1.3 doesn't detect PPPoE internet connections, and if you can't get it to update with you dial-up connection, then go there : http://homepage.mac.com/laurentlasalle

Special thanks to MacFixIt...


----------



## rharder (Apr 19, 2001)

I'm glad so many people are reporting success. I've not been so lucky.

Whereas with 10.0 I was very stable with few noticeable bugs (besides the /tmp directory being r-x), now I get all kinds of screen artifacts upon waking up, and I see the spinny-dealy far too often.

Oh, and 10.0.1 killed my CD-reading ability. Weird. I wiped the HD and reinstalled everything including 10.0.1. Now at least I have my CD back.

-Rob


----------



## VGZ (Apr 20, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Laurent LaSalle _
> *It is true, the brand new Software Update 1.3 doesn't detect PPPoE internet connections, and if you can't get it to update with you dial-up connection, then go there : http://homepage.mac.com/laurentlasalle
> 
> Special thanks to MacFixIt... *



I updated mine using Software Update 1.3.1 over PPPoE without any problems.  You might want to check your network settings.


----------

